

Show HN: RailsScript – A Rails-centric, featherweight CoffeeScript framework - cjjuice
https://github.com/gemgento/rails_script

======
cjjuice
RailsScript works with rails and does not aim to replace any part of it. After
using many JS frameworks we found that the RailsScript's approach produces a
simpler more maintainable front end.

